# TX chl class ?



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i have a question for people that dont live in Texas.how long did your class take for getting your carry permit?
the chl class in TX. lasts ALL DAY from 8a.m.-7p.m.
did anyone from another state have to take a class that lasts this long...?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> i have a question for people that dont live in Texas.how long did your class take for getting your carry permit?
> the chl class in TX. lasts ALL DAY from 8a.m.-7p.m.
> did anyone from another state have to take a class that lasts this long...?


I got one in CT 8 am to 4 pm

My Texas class was 8 to 4 also did the small school bus pick you up?

When I go mine in GA I just hand my prints taken and that was it. That was back in the 80's

The class in Texas is suppose to be a certain amount of hours or they could get in trouble. We skipped lunch.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Class length*

New Mexico classes are required by law to last for two days.

How much time you spend in ccw class depends on your state law.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Arizona is 8 hours.

:smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Texas requires 8-10 hrs of class. Most instructors include filling out the forms as part of the class.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just took my 4th class back in April (one 1st time, and three renewals). 

At least people can leave earlier for the renewal - the 1st time class takes longer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

8 HR. class and time in front of some paper (shooting) in SC.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

thanks everybody, just curious.i was wondering if any state had a very short class.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

North Dakota: No class required. No shooting test required. Must pass an open-booklet test on lawful carry, use of deadly force, prohibited places, etc. Booklet for test is a 30-page (8.5"x11") compendium of applicable state laws. Test is 10 questions, True/False, Yes/No, or Multiple-choice (some with more than one correct answer). You must answer all questions correctly (100%) to get permit. 

Shooting test used to be required, but it was so easy that almost no one failed it, so they did away with that portion of the test (7 yards, 10 shots, one mandatory reload, must hit a full-size B-27 target anywhere in the black on 7 of the 10 shots and demonstrate safe handling/loading/unloading of the weapon).


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

NH's requirements are a background check and three character references. No tests or classes required. There are 22 states that have recriprocity with NH but the one I need, Texas (we winter there) doesn't. The law down there talks about nonresident CCL's but when I contacted them I was told I had to have a Texas Drivers license?? I decided to go for the Utah nonresident but haven't taken the class yet as the only one in NH is $300.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

who did you ask about this terryp? ask Ross Bramsford he is an instructor in Travis county and has a class that includes all you need for $125.00,hes a good guy and will be happy to answer any questions you have about TX. CHL his number is .. 512-750-9843


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Idaho is pretty leniant I guess. If you have had a hunter safety class, or an honorable discharge from any military branch you don't need to take a CCW specific class.

I used my DD-214 from the Air Force to get my CWL in Idaho. I did take the CCW class though, it was 4 hours, no shooting required. Mostly focussed on use of lethal force and safety.

I also took a followup course from the same instructor which included firing 200 rounds. That class lasted about 11 hours, 8a-7p. There was a basic LE style qualifier at the end (I shot a 208 out of 210).

Even though I wasn't required to achieve any level of proficiency, I think if you're going to carry a deadly weapon in public, I want you to be proficient.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

FYI...Never tell anyone how well you shot when you qualified. Always say I passed. If you ever get into a shooting situation and the perps lawyer gets wind of this info he will attempt to make you out to be an expert shot that chose to kill without one of those 75 yard Hollyweird shoot the gun out of the scumbags hand or a shoulder shot.
1st thing to ask for when dialing 911 is an ambulance then police. Scumbag is wounded and needs assistance. Then call your lawyer let police know you will be answering questions when your lawyer arrives. I would not offer up any info unless the guy broke into your house in the middle of the night wielding a weapon and you put him down in your home.
You need a plan for after an altercation just as much as you need one to prevent an altercation.


----------

